
A letter to myself - ahmetalp
http://alpblog.heroku.com/blog/a-letter-to-myself/
======
kevinconroy
Good advice, but I can almost guarantee that your older self will have even
more sage advice for your younger self.

Certainly stay hungry, stay foolish, stay passionate. But keep iterating in
all things.

------
freeslave
umm really this is on the front page? i'll just leave this here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Smalley>

